# Secure your pets in Spain



## BKen2 (Nov 10, 2017)

Here is a video of the Spainish Pegasus system in action (Helicopter eye in the sky) they usually work in conjunction with ground trafic cops.its a finable offence not to keep your pets restained when driving. And not in the cab.This is a motorhomer LHDriver  

Por llevar tu mascota sujeta dentro del... - Direccion General de Trafico - Espana


----------



## barryd (Nov 10, 2017)

The more I read about Spanish Rozzers the more I wonder have they got nothing better to do.  Fining someone for the wrong kind of GB sticker the other day and now it seems they have the resource and money to spare to fly a helicopter to check if poodles are properly strapped in on owners laps.  No wonder they are skint.


----------



## r4dent (Nov 10, 2017)

barryd said:


> ... and now it seems they have the resource and money to spare to fly a helicopter to check if poodles are properly strapped in on owners laps.



The primary object of the Spanish Pegasus operation is to detect and prosecute speeding motorists.

But the "close up" camera also enables them to spot people without seat belts or using mobile phones, and now, apparently, violations of the rules for carrying animals in vehicles. 

To avoid the fine follow the rules!


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 10, 2017)

fety





barryd said:


> The more I read about Spanish Rozzers the more I wonder have they got nothing better to do.  Fining someone for the wrong kind of GB sticker the other day and now it seems they have the resource and money to spare to fly a helicopter to check if poodles are properly strapped in on owners laps.  No wonder they are skint.



On a busy road its easy money, how many will they catch in a shift. I am sure it makes money or they wouldn't do it. Or is that just me being cynical and it has nothing to do with safety. What gets me is these people say they love their pets, would they let their grand kids do the same ? maybe they would.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 10, 2017)

You are ment to have a dog guard here but i have seen lots of poches in front sticking there heads out half open front windows,as for kids with no proper seats ,in front with airbags etc going & leaving our school,drives me mad,police did turn up one day and nab a lot of them,:hammer:next day all i heard at gates was mums gurning and complaining,serves them right.


----------



## kenspain (Nov 10, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> You are ment to have a dog guard here but i have seen lots of poches in front sticking there heads out half open front windows,as for kids with no proper seats ,in front with airbags etc going & leaving our school,drives me mad,police did turn up one day and nab a lot of them,:hammer:next day all i heard at gates was mums gurning and complaining,serves them right.



Remember this is not like England when you visit a country you obey there laws visits there get away with what law they want.


----------



## carol (Nov 10, 2017)

***** said:


> Spanish Guarda Civil have always been serious Traffic Cops, but from the fines I am reading about, they are much lower than truckers used to get. Don't forget most Countries are after money anyway they can.
> From a personal perspective, we are about to book a ferry for a winter tour to Spain/Portugal and from what I am reading, do I really want to go to Spain. The coast aires are expensive and wilding is iffy. Inland is OK though!
> Maybe we will stick with Portugal! Seems less hassle!



Think I'm with you on that one, *****.


----------



## maingate (Nov 10, 2017)

When our old Pug was a youngster, she would only settle in the tray above the Ducato glovebox (2003 X244).   She travelled many miles just snoozing in there.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 10, 2017)

I still think there is more of a live and let live attitude to life in Spain than here. Its not too difficult to keep to the rules, just like here. If you don't and you get caught just think how many times you've got away with it.


----------



## barryd (Nov 10, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> fety
> 
> On a busy road its easy money, how many will they catch in a shift. I am sure it makes money or they wouldn't do it. Or is that just me being cynical and it has nothing to do with safety. What gets me is these people say they love their pets, would they let their grand kids do the same ? maybe they would.



Seems a waste of resource to me, wouldnt a digital speed camera do it for much less?  It costs £1600 an hour to run a Police helicopter here.  I agree though you would assume they think its worth it.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 10, 2017)

*****;882022
From a personal perspective said:
			
		

> Portugal less hassle? It took maybe 10 years to catch up with Spain as far as wild camping intolerance is concerned, that's why I know longer go there. Sure,  north of Lisbon things are a bit more relaxed, but then so it is in northern Spain, but it's the weather of course. And the vast majority want to be where it's warmest, There's no escape even Morocco is fast catching up. I believe Senegal still to be relatively hassle free though!


----------



## Byronic (Nov 10, 2017)

***** said:


> To be honest, inland Spain is easy, so is inland Portugal, just depends what a person likes!



In December/January you've got to like cold or if lucky cool in inland Spain !


----------



## Byronic (Nov 10, 2017)

***** said:


> Don't be silly, it will be warmer than here in the frigo UK
> You lot who live down there have no resistant to a couple of degree of cold!
> Just have a wee dram, you will soon warm up,:tongue: or get the missus to give you a nice slow :shag::dance:



If only. Inland Spain in the mid winter can often be colder than much of the 
warmer regions of the UK. All to do with land mass and elevation my dear boy, 
elevation.
Pic. is north of Madrid, end of February, had to return home early.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 10, 2017)

***** said:


> Ok Son, after well over 12 years of trucking to and from Madrid, Lisboa and Oporto, I was only once snowed in and they was around the Soria area. Yes Spain is high and I understand that Madrid is the highest capitol city in Europe. Burgos can be boo&&y cold when the winds blow over. But honestly, do you really think that December and January down in the costas, or up around Lisboa is anywhere as near cold as here in a rainy UK.
> OK the temps might not be much higher, but they will be a few degree and we all know the sun makes a person feel warmer than it really is.
> If I didn't know better, I would think you are trying to keep Spain and Portugal to yourself!:scared::lol-053:




No, hombre, we all accept that the costas ARE usually warm in the winter it's inland Spain (mesa) that normally isn't,that's what I've been stating! I've been going to the very south of Spain for 66 years and lived there I have noted the weather and climate if nothing else.
But you're partly correct, but I wouldn't want to keep it to myself, however I'd sure like to see less people down there, but wouldn't we all?


----------



## vwalan (Nov 10, 2017)

last winter the med area of spain was hit several times with really bad storms . above valencia ,alicante . malaga was a real washed out place in february . 
yet galicia had the driest warmest winter since records have been taken . 
we looked  at malaga then headed upwards . 
mind the storm over night in november when we were at castellon was incredible . never seen or heard a storm lightening and thunder so long . luckily it sort of missed us but we could see it . couldnt sleep it was all night .


----------



## vwalan (Nov 10, 2017)

Spain – Flash Floods in Malaga After 130mm of Rain in 6 Hours – FloodList
have a read here . it really was bad. 
google floods in malaga 2017 there is some pics somewhere .


----------



## Byronic (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes always exceptions to the weather rules, I was refuelling near Valencia last winter
when a hailstorm struck. All the cars squashed themselves under the fuel station canopy,
the trucks and myself weren't quick enough, left out in the open, the hailstones luckily
weren't quite big enough to break the rooflights.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 10, 2017)

***** said:


> I was once driving up near to Cintruenigo (south of Tudela on the C101)
> There was a flash flood and the other two trucks and mine were going through it in a dip and the water was up to the top of the super single wheel rims.
> A bloody stupid car driver followed us:scared:
> Guess what, he came to an abruptt stop:lol-053:
> Also had to kick the cab doors open as frozen solid after a snow drift covered the side of the cab!



it really is amazing as we travel around . further you go it seems bigger the shocks . have seen flooding in uk . portugal on the algarve ,spain . twice seen the bridge in banana village in agadir washed away. 
been in 40deg nights in marrakech yet just a few miles away higher up the mountains world skying was happening in the days .
i know where i live in roche is the second highest village in cornwall. if roche gets flooded god will have to help the rest. 
the world is full of surprises for us . 
shame you arent getting to near gallocanta in spain soon 50,000 cranes very often stop on the laguna there . its really amazing . again we found it by accident . the guy in the visitor center there is from scotland . all very friendly ,have been back several times .
Amazing Cranes - Reserva Natural Dirigida de la Laguna de Gallocanta, Gallocanta Traveller Reviews - TripAdvisor
have a read here . seems they saw more birds than us . really is amazing place.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 10, 2017)

***** said:


> never knew about that Alan, just had a quick look and near to Daroca. Near to the short cut missing Zaragosa via la Alluminima (spelling might be wrong)
> Shame, but well off route for where we might be going. Good if someone is heading for Valencia from Pampalona



we were travelling down that way several years ago and my lad said letrs go to the lagune might be able to have a swim. 
really surprised when we got there. had several bird watchers from all over the world come and chat with us . we go down that way usually . see the locals they know us know . 
we were there a few years ago and no birds . coolas luck was with us . but after 3 days they arrived big v of birds one after another. it was evening . next morning we were told about 9,000 had arrived over night. they follow them from scandinavia etc . it really is world famous . we arent twitchers but its still very interesting . 
we also go to the canyons and see griffin vultures . you can see 60-70 some days . we also go looking for brown cantarbrian bears and wolves when in the north . great fun . but stay away from them.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 10, 2017)

We WERE thinking about going down there for  Christmas, but you lot have put me off the idea,  Stay in bed under the duvet instead.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 10, 2017)

when my lads were growing up we spent many a xmas along the cantarbria coast . it can be quite nice . not warm ,but thick jumpers ok. wet suits for surfing . 
also in france around la balle nante area. pornic a bit further down as well. 
mind playa la vega was our favourite for several years . west of santander .
. 
but its changed .jose who had the bar went . later barriers were put up to stop m,homes . shame as we used to love xmas and new year there. 
you do have to find your own likes in a place . like every where it changes .  
i spent xmas as a kid travelling with my parents . sometimes my gran came with us . 


this was an old bus my dad had . cant even remember the make . i,m on the steps with my mum . my gran and my brother are sat down. 
i do love travelling around . wonder why.i was about 7 yr old in 1962.mind it might have been earlier .


----------



## Byronic (Nov 11, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> We WERE thinking about going down there for  Christmas, but you lot have put me off the idea,  Stay in bed under the duvet instead.



Depends on what you're looking for. Generally if it's the warmer places then expect the crowds, if it's
peace and quiet, then expect poorer weather, as in colder & wetter, a lot of Spain experiences
cold winters, Madrid (and other regions) have colder January's than much of Cornwall, albeit
shorter winters. Some people ignore facts.

You can't, as a rule expect to find the warmest places along with peace & quiet, unless striking lucky, as you 
could not so many years ago, which is the comparison a lot of old timers make. Newbies
and those only having been down south in recent years of course are perhaps more accepting of 
the current situation having not experienced the difference.


----------



## BKen2 (Nov 17, 2017)

r4dent said:


> The primary object of the Spanish Pegasus operation is to detect and prosecute speeding motorists.
> 
> But the "close up" camera also enables them to spot people without seat belts or using mobile phones, and now, apparently, violations of the rules for carrying animals in vehicles.
> 
> To avoid the fine follow the rules!



The main reason I posted the video link was to create more awareness that the DGT Helicopters in Spain are about and are tasked to enforce any traffic law including speeding ,mobile phone usage and more (as r4dent mentioned)...Am I correct in thinking that the UK police helicopters dont enforce general traffic infringements just seem to chase "no stop" drivers.


----------

